# Spiegel Airman by Monark dating help



## KingSized HD (Aug 8, 2014)

Looking for any help finding what year my wife's ladies Spiegel Airman was built by Monark.
The numbers from a bottom bracket plate are: Model #344 2710B Ser #A1576210
An earlier post said a balloon tire HW with a serial number >1MM was '52-'54.

Once we know the year I 'm hoping we'll be able to find the correct color(s). Does anyone know if Spiegel's colors were the same as Monark's? I'm guessing Monark colors will be easier to find, Spiegel bike info has been tough to locate..

Thanks for any help you can offer.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 8, 2014)

Probably a '53 but a picture sure would help to answer your other questions. V/r Shawn


----------



## KingSized HD (Aug 9, 2014)

*Pics added*



Freqman1 said:


> Probably a '53 but a picture sure would help to answer your other questions. V/r Shawn



 Pics added to post. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 9, 2014)

Looks like it may have been blue. You might try some Goof Off or Easy Off oven cleaner to see if you can remove the repaint to determine original color/pattern. It is a '53 but I'm unsure if Airman used the same pattern as the in-house Monark bikes. I can tell you it will be more expensive to restore this bike than it is worth though. A budget refurbishment would do it some good. A good pic of the front fender would help determine what headlight it needs. V/r Shawn


----------



## KingSized HD (Aug 19, 2014)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for your help Freqman1. Yeah, I think the bike was probably blue. I've taken off house paint with acetone but haven't tried oven cleaner. I'll check the restoration tips forum for details on that trick. Thanks again for the ID help.

If anyone else out there knows whether Spiegel's shared Monark paint schemes I'd appreciate any info.


----------

